# benq monitor [RESOLVED]



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi I have bought a new monitor, only now I just cant get Battlefield 2 or Battlefield 2142 to work, when loading it flashes up with the initial game picture which would then load to game but it just keeps returning to desktop, I do know that I have resolution set at 1280 by 960 in the game before i installed my new monitor, I am aware the monitors resolution only goes to 1440 x 900, so I assume this is the conflict, I read a post that should resolve this , It said do this to force resolution :

I'm assuming that when you try and launch the game the monitor is giving you an 'Out of range' or 'No signal' message or just going blank.
In that case:

To force a resolution that's not listed in the video options, right-click the BF2 shortcut icon and add +szx 1280 +szy 1024 to the end of the Target command. If you have a widescreen monitor, make sure you change +fullscreen to +widescreen.
(You should set the resoloution to whatever is native for your monitor, i just used 1280x1024 as an example.)

Well I have tried this but still no luck, any ideas Thanks :4-dontkno


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: benq monitor*

I have tried uninstalling the game battlefield 2142 so the resolution should be at its lowest but no luck, it seems to be a problem with my sons 23" HD television, cant play battlefield games on that ??


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: benq monitor*

Hi Terry. Me again.

Would I be correct in saying that neither BF game will run on either the new BenQ monitor or your sons 23" TV?

I seem to recall that it was originally running on a CRT? Correct me if I'm wrong. Do you still have that old monitor?


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: benq monitor*

Yes you are right, since then I searched it on the internet, I wiped the whole game off and started from scratch, it works now, it seems the resolution and also the 85hz was to high for monitor, the main problem when you delete a game to start again is you need to make sure all folders are gone, because BF2 leaves some files on the pc even when you delete the game.
So although it is a pain in the butt to reinstall all the patches, I can at least play now.
Although a little confused with the resolution that the benq monitor says it does, I have set the game at 1280 x 960, the monitor says it only goes to 900 ? oh well the game still works so I am using the higher setting, I think though before I set the hz to 85 and the monitor only excepts 75hz.

Still got trouble with the slow page opening though, have posted but no replies.
Internet, downloads slow and opening pages is very slow ?
Tried a few virus checkers but no luck.
Thanks for the look though.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: benq monitor*

No problem. Glad to hear you got it working.
I've found that a lot of EA games leave folders and user preference files in your My Documents folder. Wouldn't it be great if uninstallations actually did their job?


----------

